# One Big Beaver!!!



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

We started filming the video today. This was the first catch. :yikes: 75 lbs:yikes: There was no way he could even have fit through that 330. On film it looked like a 220 on his head.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Jeez what a cow.... Talk about 4xl blanket


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice!!! thats not a blanket thats a tarp


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

boomer_x7 said:


> Nice!!! thats not a blanket thats a tarp


I stand corrected


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

boomer_x7 said:


> Nice!!! thats not a blanket thats a tarp


LOL

John


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Setting the bar pretty high for our Spring season Matt! Good job!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dog-Catcher (Oct 29, 2010)

I sure am glad we were only parked 30 yards away.....holding him up for Matt to get a picture was like holding up a bag of concrete.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Brings new meaning to the words "Pig in a Blanket"


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> Brings new meaning to the words "Pig in a Blanket"


That's hilarious:lol::lol: I might use that! 
I was running the camera for this one. I thought it looked big, but then Dave grabbed onto it with one hand and threw it onto shore so I thought maybe the camera just added a few pounds... Then I picked it up to put it in the truck. What a beast!!


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice job and that is an enormous beaver. I am headed up northeast of Evart this weekend and see if I can't catch a few.


----------



## Citori (Oct 22, 2000)

Wow!


----------



## Dog-Catcher (Oct 29, 2010)

It took me over an hour to skin that thing!


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice catch!

I may have to pick up some of that magic mud at the convention in August!


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Congratulations!!

It is doubtful if you will ever break that record. A 75 pound beaver is truly monster sized tree faller.


----------



## Cooncrazy (Jan 18, 2012)

Like to see a pik of that blanket!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dog-Catcher (Oct 29, 2010)

I'll get you guys a pic when we get it put up....its skinned and in the freezer for now. You gonna be on the Middle Branch Big Whiskey?


----------



## Dog-Catcher (Oct 29, 2010)

Here is a couple more pics....that is a 48'' board it is on in the one pic


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

Dog-Catcher said:


> I'll get you guys a pic when we get it put up....its skinned and in the freezer for now. You gonna be on the Middle Branch Big Whiskey?


I was up on Wolf Creek and Muskegon River near Leota this weekend and caught a few.


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

I always liked the looks of Wolf Creek. The water is starting to go down on the Muskegon finally. Was it bad up there? Probably set the river this weekend.


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

Didn't set a trap on the Muskegon, water was very high. I don't know enough about beaver trapping to trap flooded areas, I need banks.


----------

